# *graphic* an amazing natural birth video



## samface182

posted on natural birthing forum..

this is really graphic, but you HAVE to watch it. SO amazing, made me cry!

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GKVp4FQ4sd8&feature=player_embedded


----------



## xprincessx

oh my goodness, i cant bring myself to watch it lol but im now sh*tting it seeing the head - theres no way i can push a baby out of there! =(


----------



## samface182

xprincessx said:


> oh my goodness, i cant bring myself to watch it lol but im now sh*tting it seeing the head - theres no way i can push a baby out of there! =(

honestly, watch the full video. trust me! xx


----------



## sleepinbeauty

Wow! I hope we all get to give birth so happy! That was amazing!!


----------



## YoungMummy18

Me and the OH just watched it....cor....that was proper emotional!!!!

xx


----------



## xprincessx

samface182 said:


> xprincessx said:
> 
> 
> oh my goodness, i cant bring myself to watch it lol but im now sh*tting it seeing the head - theres no way i can push a baby out of there! =(
> 
> honestly, watch the full video. trust me! xxClick to expand...

i honestly cant lol its much too big! makes me feel sick and like labours gonna kill me lol


----------



## rainbows_x

Aww, that was amazing :cloud9:


----------



## Desi's_lost

So i am now terrified lol. thank you for that.


----------



## Eskimobabys

that was pretty amazing :)Thank u for sharing! theres nothing scary about it she made seem effortless and pain free hope i have an easy birth like her:) love how the DH got to deliver there baby awesome!


----------



## jennieandbump

oh my god that made me nearlly spew. she looked so friggin happy and in no pain whatsoever!!!


----------



## msp_teen

OMG that was absolutely breath taking! She was smiling through the whole thing, that was truely amazing!


----------



## kglo

I hope I can have a labour that looks as joyful and painfree as that.


----------



## samface182

Desi's_lost said:


> So i am now terrified lol. thank you for that.

how could that scare you?! if anything it should make you see that it doesn't HAVE to be as scary as people make out. she was smiling throughout and watching herself in the mirror. 

i thought it was beautiful :)

x


----------



## abbSTAR

awwww :cloud9:


----------



## Desi's_lost

samface182 said:


> Desi's_lost said:
> 
> 
> So i am now terrified lol. thank you for that.
> 
> how could that scare you?! if anything it should make you see that it doesn't HAVE to be as scary as people make out. she was smiling throughout and watching herself in the mirror.
> 
> i thought it was beautiful :)
> 
> xClick to expand...

Cause now i know whats going to happen. Never really visualized it before. I'm pretty possitive i will not be smiling...or asking for a mirror :nope:


----------



## AngelzTears

Aww she looked so happy! That's amazing. This girl needs to get an award or something for being in the best mood while giving birth! lol :haha: Maybe I'll try harder now to be nice while in labor lol


----------



## baby.moo

Omg I didn't realize how big this is going to be ...I think I'm a little more scared lol I definately don't want to watch in a mirror!


----------



## AngelzTears

baby.moo said:


> Omg I didn't realize how big this is going to be ...I think I'm a little more scared lol I definately don't want to watch in a mirror!

I was thinking the opposite, I've been imagining the baby's head much larger this whole time. O_O lol

I don't want a mirror either though. I also don't want a camera person zooming in on my lady bits lol! :haha: My mom had a mirror, she liked it but she's a much braver woman than I am!


----------



## Eskimobabys

i want a mirror :)


----------



## samface182

i think i'd like to have a mirror. duno though. just depends how i feel!
xx


----------



## rainbows_x

I don't think i'd like a mirror!
But it is such a lovely video, that is like the perfect birth.
I also love the fact the dad delivered the baby :cloud9:


----------



## Eskimobabys

theres really no point in being scared of labour it's not gonna make it any easier lol u just gotta embrace it bc its coming sooner or later the baby cant stay in there forever! lol


----------



## rainbows_x

Eskimobabys said:


> theres really no point in being scared of labour it's not gonna make it any easier lol u just gotta embrace it bc its coming sooner or later the baby cant stay in there forever! lol

Yeah that's how I see it!
It's got to come out some how :)
I just hope I can have a birth like hers, she looked so relaxed and her face when baby came out was lovely!


----------



## Tanara

I love love love birthing videos, honestly the best thing i ever did while i was pregnant with my son was watch them. Makes you more aware of whats happening, and honestly its not that bad. Your going to do it weather you want to or not why not just be awaree. 


I gave birth to my son who was 9lbs with only laughing gas. And its not as bad as people think, when you hold them in your arms the pain goes away.


----------



## Eskimobabys

rainbows-me too!!! maybe she has a REALLY high pain tolerance lol


----------



## veganmum2be

awh thats so lovely. i've watched loads of birth videos on youtube but i have never seen that video! its great :) thanks for posting. x


----------



## totallyashley

I called the FOB over to watch that. When I say call he was on the otherside of the room. I didn't call him to come from his house to mine, lol. At first that video worried me as that is one big hole! I have no idea how I am going to stretch that far! However as I continued to watch it it was quite amazing. She seemed in no pain at all and then the FOB got to deliver it which I thought was brilliant. I love the idea. FOB did too but I doubt that will happen. One thing I didn't get, I thought once the babys head is out they just pull the rest of the baby out, am I wrong? :S
Making me feel pretty positive. I want a labour like that! Begs the question, should I have a mirror or not!


----------



## RachelRae

Awh, that was a great video.


----------



## AngelzTears

totallyashley said:


> ...One thing I didn't get, I thought once the babys head is out they just pull the rest of the baby out, am I wrong? :S...

 I think that's the phase called the cirlce of fire or something like that, they make you wait a minute or two before you can push again. They're waiting for your lady bits to stretch a little more for the rest of the head and shoulders so there is less change of tearing. I heard it kind of burns. eek :nope:


----------



## Callie-xoxox

that video was good to watch and I think since I have already had my little girl.
the birthing part of having your baby really is not that bad it does hurt and it does burn( ring of fire) but its also amazing to know you did created a baby and now you are finally getting to meet your baby.


----------



## QuintinsMommy

so thats what it looks like! lol


----------



## Youngling

Im not quite sure how that video makes me feel lol.
xx


----------



## Tanara

totallyashley said:


> ...One thing I didn't get, I thought once the babys head is out they just pull the rest of the baby out, am I wrong? :S...

They didnt pull Taye out, I had to push his sholders out cause the were down instead of being squished near his neck.. 

And they wont just pull the baby out generally from my understanding you have to get the sholders out first, then they just pull the rest of the body out.


----------



## Eabha'sMum

whatever she was on, i want 10!! she looked well happy... and dear god is my va-jay-jay gona stretch that far? :nope::shrug: i am sitting wondering will it go back to normal? oh....
it was nice to see someone enjoy it... but i am still freaking out!
lol
thanks xx


----------



## rjb

i feel a bit like i might pass out.


----------



## FayDanielle

Youngling said:


> Im not quite sure how that video makes me feel lol.
> xx


I feel like this too.
:shrug:


----------



## Tanara

Eabha'sMum said:


> whatever she was on, i want 10!! she looked well happy... and dear god is my va-jay-jay gona stretch that far? :nope::shrug: i am sitting wondering will it go back to normal? oh....
> it was nice to see someone enjoy it... but i am still freaking out!
> lol
> thanks xx

It definatly go's back to normal, i actually liked mine alot more after i had Taye if that makes sence. They give you tips to make it go back to normal, when your in the hospital.. But i promise most woman say they are more please with they way it turned out after children.


----------



## Eskimobabys

^^really? what its more open?


----------



## AngelzTears

Tanara said:


> Eabha'sMum said:
> 
> 
> whatever she was on, i want 10!! she looked well happy... and dear god is my va-jay-jay gona stretch that far? :nope::shrug: i am sitting wondering will it go back to normal? oh....
> it was nice to see someone enjoy it... but i am still freaking out!
> lol
> thanks xx
> 
> It definatly go's back to normal, i actually liked mine alot more after i had Taye if that makes sence. They give you tips to make it go back to normal, when your in the hospital.. But i promise most woman say they are more please with they way it turned out after children.Click to expand...

Okay i'm really curious, what kind of "tips"? Or is it too personal? lol. I didn't know you could to do anything to make it better!


----------



## Tanara

No your actually proven to be tighter and its more sensitive to intercourse (sorry if tmi)

And they say when your not to swollen anymore and its not too painful to tighten and losen over and over its suppose to tighten everything back to normal. its weird at first but you can do it just sitting at the computer or whatever.

My cervix and everything was back to the way it was bfore i had him, 6 weeks after i gave birth.


----------



## Eskimobabys

o kegle exercise's they also say to do it now while pregnant that way at the time of delivery you can give stronger pushes! and the baby pops out faster!


----------



## Lauraxamy

Awh love it :D
I loved giving birth and it is amazing, I can't wait to do it again! The Midwife asked me if I wanted to see and feel the head crowning, at the time I said no without even thinking but I so wish I had now.


----------



## Tanara

Eskimobabys said:


> o kegle exercise's they also say to do it now while pregnant that way at the time of delivery you can give stronger pushes! and the baby pops out faster!

Yeah that, i never did them before i had him but thats what i was told i think there was other things i just cant remember that was so long ago lol


----------



## AngelzTears

This is kind of TMI, but this video makes me wonder how anyone accidentally goes poo by this point. I mean her lady bits are so stretched I don't think her bummy hole even exists anymore lol :haha:


----------



## ablacketer

lol^

both of my kids, once I got to the pushing part, it didnt hurt any more. honest. I think I might like a mirror. and Ive been tellin hubby he gets to deliver the baby anyway


----------



## Lyrah

That's such a beautiful video! :cloud9: What a gorgeous birth... just like the birth I would love to have if I can.

Thank you so much for posting this :D

Childbirth is a natural thing that women have been doing for years and years, no need to be frightened as the pain is so worth it and look what you get at the end of it :D Plus fear = pain... the more relaxed you are, the easier it will be ;)

xxxxxxx


----------



## jenjo1992

thats amazing :) dont you jst wish that every birth went so smoothly lol
xx


----------



## AyaChan

her face scared me slightly. but what a great birth, makes me wish I watched Summer being born now :D


----------



## xprincessx

i have decided i will just stay away from this thread now as everyone saying how beautiful it is makes me feel awful...lets be realistic there is no way my birth will be like THAT...still cant bring myself to watch it haha x


----------

